# Is weight training best for fat loss?



## MrInsensitive (Jan 21, 2021)

There is so much evidence out there, showing that fat loss is best achieved through a high, but varied intensity of training. This does not mean you have to pass out at the end of your session! Even 30 minutes a couple of times a week, can have a profound effect on your health and body composition.
What I want to bring to light is the metabolic power of weight training, as well as sprint intervals. When combined together, they make for a powerhouse towards achieving your weight loss goals. Let’s take a look at some points I’d like to highlight about each one.
*Lifting weights helps you lose body fat.*
The best results come from training programs that focus on very different components. Here are a few points to help you evaluate your training program
*4 weight training hacks that torch body fat*


*Shorter rest periods between sets.* Use a guideline of about 30–60 seconds, and try to finish off your program with a high end exercises, requiring a high level of effort. This increases growth hormone exponentially! Try leg press, squats or even lunges for 25 reps, or 2 minutes of non stop repetitions (with proper form of course).
*Multi joint lifts. *These are squats, deadlifts, split squats, bench press, pull ups in each of your training splits. Isolated exercises should be saved for the end of your program, if you have a bit of time. Train yourself to do the hard stuff so you can get the best body composition results.
*High volume. *Be brave and extend your exercises towards the 5–6 set mark. This is a bit more time consuming, but pick 4–6 exercise, and smash them together for 6 sets. Better yet, reduce your rest period. Double the fat burning effect!
*Tempo, tempo! *You will need tension on those muscles, therefore, you will need to count through each exercise to ensure you are allocating the proper timeframe. Try 4 seconds eccentric (down) tempo and short concentric (upwards).
*4 more bonus hacks to take your fat burning on another level!*


*How about some strongman training? *Use the sled, tire flips and heavy handed farmers walk. You can work these in with your leg day, by adding them as finishers to your workout.
*Hill sprints.* This is a killer for the legs! Get outdoors, or use the treadmill. Increase the resistance as much as you can, and sprint as fast as possible (about 20–30 seconds) then rest for 60 seconds. Repeat or a total of 20–30 minutes max.
*Stair running.* Another great leg protocol. Sprint as fast as you possibly can up the stairs, and jog down them. Try for 8–16 reps. This should set your legs on fire!
*Try circuit training, *Super-setting with minimal rest periods will turn into a circuit. Better yet, why not try what’s deemed the ‘death by legs’ Start with deadlifts, then follow it with split squats, then again to the squat rack with lighter weight, but higher volume. You are allowed a 10 second rest between each exercise (to catch your breath!)
Taking the tips from this post, you can pretty much combine your weights and cardio for a higher impact of fat burning, plus superior health benefits. Exercise is beneficial for the body from an insulin perspective. It allows glucose to the feed the muscles, instead of being stored as fat. That’s the reaction weight training & aerobic activity, both have on the body. Therefore, we can detect that overall health is improved from just this one aspect. Mainly, burning body fat stores. In an ideal world, we would do both strength training and cardio for the best health benefits.
I do hope these tips help you somewhat along your journey. I’m happy to discuss this in more detail if you would like to ask me a personal question. Please refer below for some communication sources:-
_Ange Dim - Weight loss and strength training coach
_Custom made and generic packages available to suit your budget and needs.
Website: angedim.com


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 21, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> There is so much evidence out there, showing that fat loss is best achieved through a high, but varied intensity of training. This does not mean you have to pass out at the end of your session! Even 30 minutes a couple of times a week, can have a profound effect on your health and body composition. What I want to bring to light is the metabolic power of weight training, as well as sprint intervals. When combined together, they make for a powerhouse towards achieving your weight loss goals. Let’s take a look at some points I’d like to highlight about each one.
> 
> *Lifting weights helps you lose body fat.*
> The best results come from training programs that focus on very different components. Here are a few points to help you evaluate your training program
> ...



Hey brother I edited your post to make it easier to read.


----------



## CJ (Jan 21, 2021)

Why does it have to be so complicated?

Can't we just eat a little less and train appropriately to protect muscle?

Do we really need  "hacks"?


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jan 21, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Why does it have to be so complicated?
> 
> Can't we just eat a little less and train appropriately to protect muscle?
> 
> Do we really need  "hacks"?



thanks Adrenolin, I appreciate your help. 

CJ, no we really don’t need hacks. I’m convinced anyone can attain their desire through diet and training first, supplementation second. 
BUT while that statement is true, it isn’t complete. It’s not a ‘catch all’ for all. I’ve noticed, (from my experience, yours may be different) that everyone who approaches me, is looking for some secret techniques or a magic pill to burn fat while building muscle. Especially with the less seasoned of lifters. They assume there is some hidden formula to optimal fat reduction & muscle retention/building. 
Again, just from my experience, people oft get discouraged when you tell them they have all they need through proper diet and adequate training. 
CJ, you’re right, believe me. I just wanted to shed a ray of hope to the discouraged. There are optimal ways in doing that too (as mentioned in this quaint little article I stumbled upon).


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 21, 2021)

I think in most cases losing fat isnt necessary when starting to lift. The muscle you gain will displace the fat, and make it distribute better.

Alot of beginners make the mistake of trying to get real lean when starting lifting. But in a cut you lose up to 40% lean muscle. Then they arnt left with sht.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jan 21, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> I think in most cases losing fat isnt necessary when starting to lift. The muscle you gain will displace the fat, and make it distribute better.
> 
> Alot of beginners make the mistake of trying to get real lean when starting lifting. But in a cut you lose up to 40% lean muscle. Then they arnt left with sht.



you’re absolutely right my friend. Yes. I always tell folks, “can’t build a house on toothpicks”. You always want to be more generous to caloric intake vs deficit when building muscle. 
lately I’ve come off a big bulk cycle and now I’m on a cut. The only thing I changed was my carb intake. My body is doing the rest of the work. 
I assume losing anything more than about 1-2lbs a week when cutting is regression.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 21, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> I assume losing anything more than about 1-2lbs a week when cutting is regression.


That's a fair assumption if you're cutting naturally, otherwise I wouldn't advise limiting yourself to such low standards. 

Same goes to jacks 40% muscle loss.. maybe for naturals on a steep caloric deficit, but on gear I'd be disappointed if I lost more than 5-10% of my weight being muscle  as opposed to fat.

Between the drugs with increased protein synthesis and anti catabolic effects, one can afford a steeper caloric deficit for more rapid fat loss whilst cutting and hold onto more muscle mass whilst doing so.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 21, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Same goes to jacks 40% muscle loss.. maybe for naturals on a steep caloric deficit, but on gear I'd be disappointed if I lost more than 5-10% of my weight being muscle  as opposed to fat.



Yeah, I should have specified natural. I think that statistic is from Roger Hardins Anabolic Diet book.


----------



## CJ (Jan 21, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> thanks Adrenolin, I appreciate your help.
> 
> CJ, no we really don’t need hacks. I’m convinced anyone can attain their desire through diet and training first, supplementation second.
> BUT while that statement is true, it isn’t complete. It’s not a ‘catch all’ for all. I’ve noticed, (from my experience, yours may be different) that everyone who approaches me, is looking for some secret techniques or a magic pill to burn fat while building muscle. Especially with the less seasoned of lifters. They assume there is some hidden formula to optimal fat reduction & muscle retention/building.
> ...



Yeah, but you can do ALL of that but if you don't fix your diet, you can still gain lots of fat if overconsuming Cals. 

I subscribe to BASICS first, and if you don't get that right, none of these "hacks" will make a lick of difference.

No false hopes, just reality.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 21, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Yeah, but you can do ALL of that but if you don't fix your diet, you can still gain lots of fat if overconsuming Cals.



 calories & diet are not always the problem 

its the not putting in the work


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jan 21, 2021)

Adrenolin I’m glad you said that. I’ve been wondering about this. I cycle Anavar and clen pretty regularly and as we’ve discussed previously mk677. All of those are supposed to maintain muscle mass during a deficit. What trips me out tho, is when I’m cutting and I drop water, appearing dense and less massive. Our muscles are what like 70% water? Give or take? It really messes with me.


----------



## CJ (Jan 21, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> calories & diet are not always the problem
> 
> its the not putting in the work



In terms of fat loss? 

I very much disagree.

You can be the hardest working sun'uva'bitch in the world, but if you're crushing pizza and pie and ice cream all day in excess, you're gonna be a fat ass. You'll be a big strong guy too, but a fat ass nonetheless.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 21, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Adrenolin I’m glad you said that. I’ve been wondering about this. I cycle Anavar and clen pretty regularly and as we’ve discussed previously mk677. All of those are supposed to maintain muscle mass during a deficit. What trips me out tho, is when I’m cutting and I drop water, appearing dense and less massive. Our muscles are what like 70% water? Give or take? It really messes with me.



That's correct. And on a muscular person, up to around 5lbs of glycogen can be stored in the muscles. Glycogen holds water as well... usually in amounts about 3 to 4 times its own weight, meaning if a person can store 5lbs of glycogen in their muscles, if they're properly hydrated they're also holding 15-20lbs of water weight in the muscles... 

That's what makes people drop weight so quickly on keto. With no major carb source the body burns up the glycogen in the muscles for energy, and you lose a ton of water weight the first few wks. This makes the muscles unfortunately appear flatter even though muscle tissue is not actually lost.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 21, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> In terms of fat loss?
> 
> I very much disagree.
> 
> You can be the hardest working sun'uva'bitch in the world, but if you're crushing pizza and pie and ice cream all day in excess, you're gonna be a fat ass. You'll be a big strong guy too, but a fat ass nonetheless.



worked at a pizza joint when I lost the belly  (free pizza & ice cream 5 days a week)

not to mention my daily stopping at in & out for a double double fries and root beer pre workout

or dons bbq for a 1/2 pound of brisket mac & cheese bread butter & refils of root beer 


me on the left lazy & lifting here and there

me on the right eating twice as much food but lifting consistently & adding cardio 




just saying its not always the food


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 21, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> worked at a pizza joint when I lost the belly  (free pizza & ice cream 5 days a week)
> 
> not to mention my daily stopping at in & out for a double double fries and root beer pre workout
> 
> ...



Nutritional choices bring about quality. You definitely lost a lot of fat and built some visible muscle, but with a better diet you might be seeing some abs and more muscle separation in that second pic. 

Regardless you're on the right track, keep hittin it hard brother


----------



## CJ (Jan 21, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> worked at a pizza joint when I lost the belly  (free pizza & ice cream 5 days a week)
> 
> not to mention my daily stopping at in & out for a double double fries and root beer pre workout
> 
> ...



What do you think would've happened if you doubled your food consumption, but worked just as hard? 

Or ate less, and better quality foods? 

Cals in vs Cals out. You don't get the Cals In part right, you're fukked.

Number of people in the world who train hard, yet grossly over consume Cals, who aren't fat? Probably zero. 

Number of people in the world who don't train at all, and under consume calories, and are lean? Millions upon millions.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 21, 2021)

you say cals in vs cals out right ?

how do you know that the "cals in" prior to the new regimen 

are too many "cals in" for while executing the new regimen ?


----------



## CJ (Jan 21, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> you say cals in vs cals out right ?
> 
> how do you know that the "cals in" prior to the new regimen
> 
> are too many "cals in" for while executing the new regimen ?



The Cals In is the food that you're eating. That's the easiest part to figure out. Just track.

The Cals Out fluctuates, it's not a static number, it's different every day. But the goal in this example is to have a net fat loss over time. 

That's where the scale, mirror, calipers, or whatever comes into play. If the changes you desire aren't happening, you adjust either Cals In by eating less, or Cals Out by doing more.

But... You can EASILY overwhelm the Cals In side by grossly over consuming, to the point where it's impossible to work hard enough to burn off that many Cals.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jan 21, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> worked at a pizza joint when I lost the belly  (free pizza & ice cream 5 days a week)
> 
> not to mention my daily stopping at in & out for a double double fries and root beer pre workout
> 
> ...



Holy Sh*t bro! You got tree trunks for arms and that block chest. Damn dude. Nice recomp too man. How long did that take?


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 22, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> Holy Sh*t bro! You got tree trunks for arms and that block chest. Damn dude. Nice recomp too man. How long did that take?



thank you, 8 months


----------



## BrotherIron (Jan 22, 2021)

Utilizing StrongMan equipment for conditioning isn't a hack.  It's an unconventional form of cardio but it works well.  Most won't do it b/c it's hard.  It's not easy like walking on a treadmill or an elliptical.  Get under a yoke and walk with it for 50 ft and then walk it back 50ft.  Take those farmers in each hand after you've chalked up and get moving.  Just be careful when taking the turn.  Sleds aren't SM and are easy as hell.  There is no eccentric portion of the lift so you don't get sore with a sled which makes it something you can do multiple times a week.


----------

